# [SOLVED] iwlagn (iw4965) doesn't recognize /etc/conf.d/net

## swimmer

Hi, 

since kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r5 iwlagn (both in-kernel and the drivers from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download) the module is loaded but all settings in /etc/conf.d/net & /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf are ignored and dhcpd is called to get an IP ...

I use these settings since gentoo-sources-2.6.26 without any problem and all in a sudden it stopped working without an error in syslog  :Sad: 

```

lspci -v

-----------

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1101

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

        Memory at 84100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn

```

```

/etc/conf.d/net

--------------------

### WIRED ###

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

### WIRELESS ###

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_<MY_AP>=( "192.168.1.14/24" )

routes_<MY_AP>=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_<MY_AP>="192.168.1.1"

dns_domain_<MY_AP>="<MY_DOMAIN>"

```

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

-----------------------------------------------------------

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="<MY_AP>"

        psk="<MY_PW>"

}

```

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

------------------------------------------------

iwlagn

```

```

Versions:

-------------

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Installed versions:  0.6.9 (kernel_linux qt4 readline ssl wps -dbus -debug -eap-sim -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3 -qt3)

[I] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

     Installed versions:  228.61.2.24

```

```

emerge --info

--------------------

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Sep 2009 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--color y --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/mpd /usr/local/portage/layman/devnull /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri flac fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv irda isdnlog mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis x86 xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon directory ptp2 usb" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any ideas or suggestions where to start looking?

swimmerLast edited by swimmer on Wed Sep 16, 2009 4:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kingc

Please post your ifconfig too.

Is the device still named wlan0 after the updates?

----------

## swimmer

 *kingc wrote:*   

> Please post your ifconfig too.
> 
> Is the device still named wlan0 after the updates?

 

It would not show the correct information since I am able to get a working environment anyway by starting this script  :Wink: 

```

# Temporarily necessary since wifi does not start otherwise :(

echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.14

ifconfig wlan0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

If really necessary I can start up the laptop without this script and gather the needed information in a pristine (and not working  :Sad: ) environment *before* starting up the wireless connection ...

And yes - the device is still called wlan0 after the updates ...

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Kaste

hi 

I had a similar problem with a different network card and no kernel upgrade. I solved it simililary to you but i actually have a suspicion of it being baselayout2 related. Did you install that as well by any chance?

greetings Kaste

----------

## dmpogo

Kernel module (iwlagn) by itself has nothing to do with any config files.   Config files are used by init scripts ( like /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 )

----------

## swimmer

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Kernel module (iwlagn) by itself has nothing to do with any config files.   Config files are used by init scripts ( like /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 )

 

How come that it stopped working with newer versions of the kernel and still works with older versions?

And I udev is starting the scripts via the plugservices:

```
RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan0 !net.*"

```

Any more ideas?

----------

## dmpogo

 *swimmer wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Kernel module (iwlagn) by itself has nothing to do with any config files.   Config files are used by init scripts ( like /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 ) 
> 
> How come that it stopped working with newer versions of the kernel and still works with older versions?
> 
> And I udev is starting the scripts via the plugservices:
> ...

 

There is a fair amount of 'radio-level' stuff that iwlagn module does in firmware (scanning, association), which may fail with upgrade, but it has no idea about existence of /etc/conf.d/net or any other networking setups  So the subject as formulated is meaningless  :Smile: 

What prints out if you do /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ?  You post lacks a bit an actual info how failure looks like.

----------

## swimmer

Hmm - how can I say?

The module is loaded and dhcpcd tries to get an ip address which should not happen since I use a static ip address which is defined in /etc/conf.d/net ... furthermore wpa_supplicant isn't started as well. This is the failure with newer kernels - it does *not* happen with older kernels where wpa_supplicant is started and the config defined in /etc/conf.d/net is applied immediately ...

Is that clearer?!?  :Wink: 

Thanks for your patience

swimmer

----------

## dmpogo

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm - how can I say?
> 
> The module is loaded and dhcpcd tries to get an ip address which should not happen since I use a static ip address which is defined in /etc/conf.d/net ... furthermore wpa_supplicant isn't started as well. This is the failure with newer kernels - it does *not* happen with older kernels where wpa_supplicant is started and the config defined in /etc/conf.d/net is applied immediately ...
> 
> Is that clearer?!? 
> ...

 

OK, so what does

 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ? 

print ? (do /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop first if it has already started)

config_<MY_AP>=( "192.168.1.14/24" ) 

shouldn't it be   config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.14/24" )   ?

----------

## swimmer

First of all thanks for your efforts!  :Smile: 

I use configurations based based on essids like also shown in net.example and they used to work until now  :Wink: 

In the meantime I did some more tests and this is what I recorded with different kernels & modules which do not work anymore - at the end there are diffs with a working kernel config ... I apologize for the long post in advance !!!

Linux 2.6.31-gentoo #6 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 11 05:16:12 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

=======================================================================================================================================

```

modinfo iwlagn

--------------

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

alias:          iwl4965

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

version:        1.3.27kds

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

srcversion:     386DAFC4E37E51BC14A6541

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000088sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000086sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Bsv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        iwlcore,mac80211,cfg80211

vermagic:       2.6.31-gentoo SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

parm:           swcrypto50:using software crypto engine (default 0 [hardware]) (bool)

parm:           queues_num50:number of hw queues in 50xx series (int)

parm:           11n_disable50:disable 50XX 11n functionality (int)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K50:enable 8K amsdu size in 50XX series (int)

parm:           fw_restart50:restart firmware in case of error (int)

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           queues_num:number of hw queues. (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality (int)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (int)

parm:           fw_restart4965:restart firmware in case of error (int)

parm:           debug50:50XX debug output mask (deprecated) (uint)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (uint)

```

```

eselect rc start net.wlan0

---------------------------

Starting init script

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:11:22:33:44:55 ...  [ ok ]

 *   wpa_supplicant only works on wireless interfaces

 *   unless the -D wired option is specified

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

/var/log/messages

-----------------

Sep 16 03:53:12  cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Sep 16 03:53:12  cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: EU

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27kds

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 16 03:53:12  phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

Sep 16 03:53:12  iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

Sep 16 03:53:50  Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Sep 16 03:53:50  Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Sep 16 03:53:50  Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Sep 16 03:53:50  Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Sep 16 03:53:50  rc-scripts: Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

Sep 16 03:53:50  dhcpcd[11460]: wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

Sep 16 03:53:50  dhcpcd[11460]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 16 03:54:20  dhcpcd[11460]: wlan0: timed out

Sep 16 03:54:21  rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

iwconfig

--------

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

-----------------

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 10 11:51:54 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

==========================================================================================================================================

```

modinfo iwlagn

--------------

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

alias:          iwl4965

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

version:        1.3.27kds

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux

srcversion:     263AD5F099D78EFE26713CC

depends:        iwlcore,cfg80211,mac80211

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

```

```

eselect rc start net.wlan0

--------------------------

Starting init script

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   wpa_supplicant only works on wireless interfaces

 *   unless the -D wired option is specified

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)         [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

/var/log/messages

-----------------

Sep 16 04:09:35  cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

Sep 16 04:09:35  cfg80211: Regulatory domain: EU

Sep 16 04:09:35     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35     (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

Sep 16 04:09:35  cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: EU

Sep 16 04:09:35  lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

Sep 16 04:09:35  lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Sep 16 04:09:35  iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27kds

Sep 16 04:09:35  iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

Sep 16 04:12:42  rc-scripts: Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

Sep 16 04:12:42  rc-scripts: network interface wlan0 does not exist

Sep 16 04:12:42  rc-scripts: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Sep 16 04:12:42  rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

diff config-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 config-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

=====================================================

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

< # Sat Jul 25 06:39:34 2009

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

> # Thu Sep 10 11:38:23 2009

```

```

diff config-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 config-2.6.31-gentoo

=================================================

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

< # Sat Jul 25 06:39:34 2009

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.31-gentoo

> # Fri Sep 11 05:14:37 2009

9a10

> CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

55a57

> CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

137d138

< # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

150a152,158

> CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

> 

> #

> # Performance Counters

> #

> CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS=y

> CONFIG_EVENT_PROFILE=y

153a162

> # CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

169a179

> CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

170a181,185

> 

> #

> # GCOV-based kernel profiling

> #

> # CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

184c199

< # CONFIG_LBD is not set

---

> CONFIG_LBDAF=y

280a296

> # CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

311d326

< CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

337a353

> CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

357a374

> CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

444a462,463

> CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

> # CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

478a498

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

628a649

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

681a703

> # CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

815c837,838

< CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

---

> CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

> # CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set

817c840

< CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

---

> # CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS is not set

819c842

< # CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

---

> CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG=y

820a844,845

> CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

> CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

829d853

< # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

834,836c858

< CONFIG_RFKILL=y

< # CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

< CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

---

> # CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

900a923

> # CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

901a925,927

> CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m

> # CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

> CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

1039d1065

< CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

1086a1113

> # CONFIG_CNIC is not set

1124d1150

< # CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

1136a1163

> # CONFIG_IWM is not set

2030a2010

> CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

2037a2018

> CONFIG_CUSE=y

2167a2149

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

2206a2189

> CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

2211a2195,2196

> CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

> CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

2212a2198

> CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

2214,2217c2200

< 

< #

< # Tracers

< #

---

> CONFIG_FTRACE=y

2223,2224d2205

< CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

< # CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

2227c2208,2210

< # CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

---

> CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

> # CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

2234a2218

> # CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set

2241a2226,2227

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

> # CONFIG_KMEMCHECK is not set

2254a2241

> # CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

```

(I skipped some multimedia & other stuff which did not seem important to me ...)

----------

## swimmer

Btw after all those tests I replaced the in-kernel driver from 2.6.30-r6 with the one from http://wireless.kernel.org/ (the version from 11.06.2009) and everything is working fine after unloading the in-kernel driver & loading the updated driver  :Wink: 

So we can focus now on the problems with 2.6.31 only since the driver from wireless.kernel.org does not compile on this version :-/

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## dmpogo

configuration based on ESSID is a bit strange for me (like why ? IP is a property of the interface after all, not wireless network), but let's take it for granted.

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 

obviously shows that ESSID configuration does not associate itself with wlan0 (script does not think config_<My AP> refers to wlan0), and uses default dhcp configuration after that. 

I suspect that IP assignement based on ESSID can happen only after wireless card has associated succesfully with an access point.

What does 'iwconfig' shows ? is wlan0 associated with proper ESSID ?

Now, iwlagn in 2.6.31 has been significantly modified in particular in scanning for AP's, see this commit

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=1ecf9fc1317f8df91eb1d74360f408558d657478

so association may just become slower and is not completed before network configuration kicks in place

----------

## dmpogo

BTW, if scanning is a culprint, you may try to play with

scan_ap=1

option in wpa_supplicant

----------

## swimmer

Ok - and now to the most embarrassing part:

```
# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set
```

I FOUND THIS LINE IN ALL THE CONFIGS THAT DID NOT WORK!!!

Do you understand that I'm feeling *very* stupid at the moment?  :Sad:  :-{ :-[

I thank you very much for all your efforts & patience and owe you an apologize for steeling your time for simply *nothing*!

swimmer

----------

## dmpogo

 :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, you found at least your problem.

----------

## sera

jeah, nice one.  :Laughing: 

----------

